# Any MMA schools in West Midlands???



## chris4pez (Sep 18, 2007)

Dose any1 know of any schools in the west midlands and how to get in touch with them????


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi mate welcome to the forum...the west midlands are quite large so there will be many where do you live?

Here are a few anyway

*Location : New railway street Willenhall (off stringes lane) westmidlands*

*Head Instructor: Mick Broster 1st Dan Wado ryu Karate. Kick Boxing with Ray Hoffman Heavy weight champion. Amatuer Vale tudo. *

*
*

*
PHONE: 01543 375341/07971663265 *

*
*

*
Club Administrator/Assistant Instructor Paul Harding Vale tudo/Jiu-Jitsu Muay Thai kick boxing. *

*
*

*
PHONE: 0777 5748 673 After 6pm. *

GILLILAND ACADEMY OF MARTIAL ARTS

Gilliland Academy, 4 Spencer Street Leamington Spa Warwickshire CV31 3NF

TEL / FAX / ANS : 01926 330698

EMAIL : [email protected]

WEB SITE : www.martialartsunlimited.net

KEITH GILLILAND - 5TH DAN (30 YEARS EXPERIENCE) FULL INSTRUCTOR -

PROGRESSIVE FIGHTING SYSTEMS - P.F.S. CLASSES :

JEET KUNE DO

KALI

SPORT KICKBOXING

TOTAL GRAPPLING

SELF DEFENCE

CARDIO KICKBOX

*Address: Stevie B's Gym, Station Road, Acocks Green, Birmingham*

*
*

*
*

*
Training Times:*

*
*

*
Monday 6.30 to 7.30pm GI technique class beginners and advanced welcome. 7.30 to 9pm Main Gi Class technique and sparring*

*
*

*
Tuesday 7 to 9pm Open training*

*
*

*
Thursday 6.30 to 7.30pm GI technique class beginners and advanced welcome. 7.30 to 9pm Main No Gi Class technique and sparring*

*
*

*
Saturday 11.30 to 1pm Main No Gi Class technique and sparring*


----------

